# How could you continue to eat eggs!



## Andrew___

May I ask how we say:

"How can you continue to eat eggs, in full knowledge that the hens which laid those eggs are suffering lifelong torture in tiny cages and in the most egregious conditions. Are they not creatures of Allah too?"

Can I say:

كيف تستطيع أن تكل البيض، وأنت تعرف عن وعي وإدراك تام بأن الدجاج الذين أنجزوا هذه البيض يتعذبون باستمرار في قفص صغيرة وفي أوضاع الاسواء. أليسو مخلوقات الله أيضاً؟


----------



## ayed

*كيف تستمر في أكل البيض، وأنت تدرك تماماً بأن الدجاج**الذي وضع هذا البيض يتعذب باستمرار طوال حياته في أقفاص صغيرة وفي أوضاع مأساوية. أليس من **مخلوقات الله أيضاً؟*​ 

*كيف تستمر في أكل البيض، وأنت تدرك تماماً بأن الدجاج **الذي وضعه يلقى صنوف العذاب باستمرار طوال حياته في أقفاص صغيرة وفي أوضاع مأساوية. أليس من **مخلوقات الله أيضاً؟*​I dropped "these eggs"so as to avoid redundancy


----------



## Andrew___

Many thanks Ayed.

I am surprised that دجاج (hens) takes a singular form هو. I thought we say هم in this case, alaysa kadhalik?

Grateful for your thoughts.
Andrew

(Also, can I highlight that some of the words in your sentence "ran together". You need to hit the "space bar" in a few places)


----------



## ayed

If you treat them as a collective noun as a whole.Just as police is/are
I did hit the space bar and splitted some words.


----------



## Andrew___

ayed said:


> If you treat them as a collective noun as a whole.Just as police is/are
> I have now hit the space bar and splitted some words.


 
Thanks Ayed for this.  Also kindly note the words in red above.


----------



## be.010

Hi guys!



Andrew___ said:


> I am surprised that دجاج (hens) takes a singular form هو. I thought we say هم in this case, alaysa kadhalik?


 
Actually هم is only used for humans... And for دجاج the only common pronoun is هو...


----------



## المعتصم

Hi everyone,
I agree with everyone, but...



Andrew___ said:


> I am surprised that دجاج (hens) takes a singular form هو. I thought we say هم in this case, alaysa kadhalik?


 
here I want to say that in arabic we don't have the pronoun "it", so instead of it, some other pronouns are said,
I mean, when you want to mean from the word دجاج the creature sort of hens (مخلوق الدجاج) you can replace it with singular male pronoun "هو، ـهُ", or sometimes female singular"هي، ها"
when you mean with it the group of hens (جماعة/مجموعة الدجاج)(this is what is meant generally), use female plural pronoun (هن، ـهن) or sometimes female singular (هي، ها)
when you mean with it females and males (الدجاج والديوك، ويذكر بشكل عام عنهم الدجاج), use plural male pronoun (هم، ـهم) .
I think you've meant the first meaning up *↑ ▲ ▲*

I hope you've understood sth from me,

best regards...


----------



## be.010

Hi المعتصم!
Actually that's right, but I am afraid that it only applies to HUMANS (or للعاقل)...
Otherwise هو or هي and ( -hu or -ha ) are used, you could say for instance:
إنها دجاجات ( not إنهنّ دجاجات ) (Unless, of course, you are describing a group of people who are like hens...)
هذه الديكة ( not هؤلاء الديكة ) 
القطط تأكل طعامها ( not تأكلن طعامهن nor يأكلون طعامهم, regardless of being males or females)...
Same goes for non-living things... سيارات، طرق، ألعاب...etc.

The details can be found in any grammar reference...
I hope this info is useful...

Good luck!


----------



## المعتصم

thanks be.010 
but I want to say that انهن دجاجات is true even if you meant hens not humans "this is not very common aamea, but it is common in MSA,"
as in holly QURAN *"رَبِّ إِنَّهُنَّ أَضْلَلْنَ كَثِيرًا مِّنَ النَّاسِ فَمَن تَبِعَنِي فَإِنَّهُ مِنِّي وَمَنْ عَصَانِي فَإِنَّكَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ" talking about الأصنام التي كانت تعبد في الجاهلية
anyway, both are true.
thanks again for reply..

*سورة ابراهيم:36


----------



## be.010

المعتصم said:


> thanks be.010
> but I want to say that انهن دجاجات is true even if you meant hens not humans "this is not very common aamea, but it is common in MSA,"
> as in holly QURAN *"رَبِّ إِنَّهُنَّ أَضْلَلْنَ كَثِيرًا مِّنَ النَّاسِ فَمَن تَبِعَنِي فَإِنَّهُ مِنِّي وَمَنْ عَصَانِي فَإِنَّكَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ" talking about الأصنام التي كانت تعبد في الجاهلية
> anyway, both are true.
> thanks again for reply..
> 
> *سورة ابراهيم:36


 
Ah right, exactly... Only هم is for humans (and metaphorically those dealt with as عاقل, as in 
{ يأيها النملُ ادخلوا مساكِنكم } in سورة النمل-18
I agree, for غير العاقل both هن and هي can be used...
Really thanks for the valuable information...


----------



## greg from vancouver

ayed said:


> *كيف تستمر في أكل البيض، وأنت تدرك تماماً بأن الدجاج**الذي وضع هذا البيض يتعذب باستمرار طوال حياته في أقفاص صغيرة وفي أوضاع مأساوية. أليس من **مخلوقات الله أيضاً؟*​
> 
> *كيف تستمر في أكل البيض، وأنت تدرك تماماً بأن الدجاج **الذي وضعه يلقى صنوف العذاب باستمرار طوال حياته في أقفاص صغيرة وفي أوضاع مأساوية. أليس من **مخلوقات الله أيضاً؟*​I dropped "these eggs"so as to avoid redundancy



I have a couple of questions about Ayed's translation:

1) I'm unclear about the grammatical purpose of 'bi-' in  *وأنت تدرك تماماً بأن الدجاج*.  Does it go with 'tamaaman' or 'tudrak'?  In the Hans Wehr dictionary under the root d-r-k, there is no mention of its necessity.  
2) In *الدجاج **الذي وضعه* , the masculine pronoun for eggs is used.  Is that because the word 'bayD' is a collective noun and is considered as singular, even though it refers to a plural?
3) In *يلقى صنوف العذاب*, I'd like to know whether this means 'they suffer a type of torture', or whether this can be translated as 'they suffer torture'.  Could the word Sunoof be deleted entirely without changing the meaning?
4) Although I think this has been asked before, does Arabic offer a word meaning 'tiny'?  I know that * صغيرة* jiddan can be used, but is there a single word that means 'very small'?

Thanks for your help,
Greg


----------



## dkarjala

greg from vancouver said:


> I have a couple of questions about Ayed's translation:
> 
> 1) I'm unclear about the grammatical purpose of 'bi-' in  *وأنت تدرك تماماً بأن الدجاج*.  Does it go with 'tamaaman' or 'tudrak'?  In the Hans Wehr dictionary under the root d-r-k, there is no mention of its necessity.



There are a lot of verbs of consciousness that take _bi-_. You don't need it here but it seems to feel right.



> 2) In *الدجاج **الذي وضعه* , the masculine pronoun for eggs is used.  Is that because the word 'bayD' is a collective noun and is considered as singular, even though it refers to a plural?


Yes. Just like meat is always 'it' even if you are looking at a hundred pieces of meat.



> 4) Although I think this has been asked before, does Arabic offer a word meaning 'tiny'?  I know that * صغيرة* jiddan can be used, but is there a single word that means 'very small'?


You could use ضئيل.


----------



## post887

> 1) I'm unclear about the grammatical purpose of 'bi-' in وأنت تدرك تماماً بأن الدجاج. Does it go with 'tamaaman' or 'tudrak'? In the Hans Wehr dictionary under the root d-r-k, there is no mention of its necessity.
> 2) In الدجاج الذي وضعه , the masculine pronoun for eggs is used. Is that because the word 'bayD' is a collective noun and is considered as singular, even though it refers to a plural?
> 3) In يلقى صنوف العذاب, I'd like to know whether this means 'they suffer a type of torture', or whether this can be translated as 'they suffer torture'. Could the word Sunoof be deleted entirely without changing the meaning?
> 4) Although I think this has been asked before, does Arabic offer a word meaning 'tiny'? I know that صغيرة jiddan can be used, but is there a single word that means 'very small'?



1) In my opinion *تماما* is a weak constructing style. The original meaning of the word is related to the _meaning of completion_, it would correctly mean من دون نقصان , instead يقينا should be used.

تماما is just an adverb, and _bi-_ is meant to be going with تدرك, which is probably not a correct from too.

تدرك has the meaning of *catch up with* or *perception*. The word goes consistent with the context is *تدري* = _to know_. Then I guess both uses, _with_ and _without_ *bi-* are accepted: {إِنَّ اللَّهَ عِندَهُ عِلْمُ السَّاعَةِ وَيُنَزِّلُ الْغَيْثَ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الْأَرْحَامِ وَمَا *تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ مَّاذَا* تَكْسِبُ غَدًا وَمَا *تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ بِأَيِّ* أَرْضٍ تَمُوتُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ} (34) سورة لقمان

3) You could drop words depending on your meanings/pusposes. The word *صنوف* is the plural of *صٍنف* = *type* (it is here = *kind*), meaning that, _he will face different types/kinds of suffering_. I do not think العذاب is equivalent to torture, I think _العذاب_ expresses the feeling of suffering whereas _torture_ do implies the existence of punishment source. (obviously I'm not an English expert though!)

4) Add دقيق  to the words for _tiny_.


----------



## Andrew___

Many thanks Post887 for your helpful comments, and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Mahaodeh

post887 said:


> 1)تدرك has the meaning of *catch up with* or *perception*. The word goes consistent with the context is *تدري* = _to know_. Then i guess both uses, _with_ and _without_ *bi-* are accepted: {إِنَّ اللَّهَ عِندَهُ عِلْمُ السَّاعَةِ وَيُنَزِّلُ الْغَيْثَ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الْأَرْحَامِ وَمَا *تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ مَّاذَا* تَكْسِبُ غَدًا وَمَا *تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ بِأَيِّ* أَرْضٍ تَمُوتُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ} (34) سورة لقمان


 
لا اتفق معك في هذا. في الآية "ما تدري نفس ماذا تكسب غدا"، الما أداة نفي، تدري فعل متعد فاعله نفسٌ ومفعوله الجملة الفعلية "ماذا تكسب غدا" وتكسب فعل متعد أيضا فاعله ضمير مستتر تقديره هي يعود على النفس ومفعوله ماذا (مفعول مقدم) وغدا ظرف زمان. الجملة الثانية "وما تدري نفس بأي أرض تموت" تدري فعل متعد فاعله نفس ومفعوله الجملة الفعلية "بأي أرض تموت" حيث تموت فعل لازم ليس له مفعول وفاعله ضمير مستتر تقديره هي يعود على النفس وشبه الجملة "بأي أرض" في محل ظرف مكان بمعنى "أين". أي أن الجملة الثانية يمكن أن تكون "وما تدري نفس أينَ تموت"، تدري ليست بحاجة إلى الباء والباء هنا لا علاقة لها بالفعل تدري بل بظرف المكان​ 
تدرك نفس الشيء، لست بحاجة إلى الباء، يمكنك أن تقول "وأنت تدرك تماما أن الدجاج يلقى صنوف العذاب"، حيث المفعول هنا هو الجملة الإسمية "أن الدجاج يلقى صنوف العذاب" وهذه الجملة تتكون من أن واسمها وهو الدجاج والخبر وهو الجملة الفعلية "يلقى صنوف العذاب". حين تضيف الباء يصبح مفعول تدرك هو شبه الجملة "بأن الدجاج يلقى صنوف العذاب" - أنا شخصيا اتفق مع جريج في أن الباء تبدو غير صحيحة هنا وأفضل عدم وضعها

الحقيقة هي أننا أحيانا نظن أن أمرًا ما صحيح أو خطأ لكون الخطأ شائع بين الناس واعتدناه كثيرا، أنا لا أقول أن الباء خطأ بالتأكيد ولكنها تبدو لي بلا فائدة والأوْلى ألا نستخدمها​


----------



## post887

Very good analysis Mahaodeh. 


ولكن لماذا لم يصح الاستشهاد بالآية *"وَمَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ بِأَيِّ  أَرْضٍ تَمُوت"* باعتبار دخول الباء على اسم حقه اعتبار مقامه الفعلي لا علاقته المحلية. وماذا تقول في:
{قُل لَّوْ شَاء اللّهُ مَا تَلَوْتُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَلاَ أَدْرَاكُم بِهِ فَقَدْ لَبِثْتُ فِيكُمْ عُمُرًا مِّن قَبْلِهِ أَفَلاَ تَعْقِلُونَ} (16) سورة يونس


----------



## Mahaodeh

post887 said:


> Very good analysis Mahaodeh.


 
Thank you 




post887 said:


> باعتبار دخول الباء على اسم حقه اعتبار مقامه الفعلي لا علاقته المحلية.


 

لم أفهم بالضبط ما تريد قوله، مقام "بأي أرض" الفعلي هو أنها شبه جملة في محل نصب ظرف مكان؛ لا أظنني فهمت سؤالك




post887 said:


> وماذا تقول في:
> {قُل لَّوْ شَاء اللّهُ مَا تَلَوْتُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَلاَ* أَدْرَاكُم* بِهِ فَقَدْ لَبِثْتُ فِيكُمْ عُمُرًا مِّن قَبْلِهِ أَفَلاَ تَعْقِلُونَ} (16) سورة يونس​


 

هذا فعل مختلف عن الأول

الأول هو دَرَى يَدْرِي دِرَايَةً - فعل ثلاثي مجرد من باب ضرب​ 
الثاني هو أَدْرَى يُدْرِي إدْرَاءًا فعل ثلاثي مزيد بالهمزة ومعناه "جعل غيره يدري" هو فعل متعد بمفعول واحد ومفعوله يكون الشخص الذي جعله الفاعل يدري ويجوز أن يتعدى بالباء بمفعول ثاني يكون هو الشيء الذي جعل الفاعل المفعول يدريه (أرجو ألّا أكون قد دوختك ) فإعراب ذلك الجزء من الآية أن أدرى فعل، الفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هو يعود على لفظ الجلالة والمفعول هو الكاف والميم في آخر الفعل وهو ضمير متصل يفيد جماعة المُخَاطَبِيْن (أي أن تقديره أنتم) والباء للتعدية والهاء ضمير متصل تقديره هو يعود على ما ذُكِرَ في الآية السابقة مجرور بالباء وعلامة جره الكسرة في آخره وهو في محل نصب مفعول به ثاني. الفعل أدرى يتعدى بالباء فالباء ضرورية إذا أردت ذكر المفعول الثاني​


----------



## post887

في جملة* رأيت محمدا يأكل طعامه* ينصب محمد على المفعولية مع أنه فاعل جملة *يأكل طعامه* وهي جملة في محل نصب حال لمفعول جملة رأيت، فوقوع محمد منصوبا هو ما قصدت إليه بوصف المقام الفعلي وكونه فاعلا لما بعده هي علاقته المحلية، ولا يقع الإعراب على الاشتراك المعنوي في جملة تأخذ محلا ظرفيا بل على موقع الاسم الظاهر من الجملة. فلماذا لا يعتبر بتعدي الفعل بالباء الداخل على الاسم في "تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ بِأَيِّ أَرْضٍ تَمُوت"؟ وهل هذه الاستعمالات الدارجة خاطئة: *ما يدري عمرو بأي شيء، وما يدري زيد بي/به/بحالي، وهل تدري بالخبر*؟ ولو قيل ما يدريني/يدريه زيد لم يسغ، ولو قيل هل تدري الخبر لم يقبل فالفعل يدري حكمه في حكم أخوات ظن (إلا أنه يفيد اليقين لا الشك) ويتعدى بمفعولين ولا يستغني عن ذلك إلا بدخول الباء فيتعدى إلى مفعول واحد؟ وأنا ما زلت في مقام السؤال، فلعلها يجب أن تعوض بما فيقال هل تدري ما الخبر كما في قول عنترة:
لو كان يدري ما المحاورة اشتكى *** ولكان لو علم الكلام مكلمي
ولكن متى ينبغي أن تعوض؟ 

هل من شواهد على *تدري بأن*؟

ولا أنازعك في أدراكم فقد أصبت وأفدت جزيت خيراً!


----------



## greg from vancouver

Yikes- this thread about Arabic has turned into a conversation in Arabic. Better get my dictionary warmed up for this weekend if I hope to have a chance at following along.

-Greg
[By the way, I'm not complaining. I'm always up for a challenge]


----------



## cherine

greg from vancouver said:


> 1) I'm unclear about the grammatical purpose of 'bi-' in  *وأنت تدرك تماماً بأن الدجاج*.  Does it go with 'tamaaman' or 'tudrak'?  In the Hans Wehr dictionary under the root d-r-k, there is no mention of its necessity.


The way Ayed used it, it goes with the verb tudrik. But I agree with Maha that the baa2 is not necessary here, or more precisely: it's incorrect. We simply say أدرك/يدرك أن .


> 2) In *الدجاج **الذي وضعه* , the masculine pronoun for eggs is used.  Is that because the word 'bayD' is a collective noun and is considered as singular, even though it refers to a plural?


Yes, البيض is a collective noun and treated like a singular masculine. If it were the plural بيضات then the pronoun would change: الدجاج الذي وضعها .


> 3) In *يلقى صنوف العذاب*, I'd like to know whether this means 'they suffer a type of torture', or whether this can be translated as 'they suffer torture'.  Could the word Sunoof be deleted entirely without changing the meaning?


صنوف العذاب means "different kinds of torture". But this fixed expressions is usually used metaphorically to mean: suffers a lot.


> 4) Although I think this has been asked before, does Arabic offer a word meaning 'tiny'?  I know that * صغيرة* jiddan can be used, but is there a single word that means 'very small'


Yes, there's ضئيل and دقيق and I think there are other words too, but I could only remember these two now.


post887 said:


> في جملة* رأيت محمدا يأكل طعامه* ينصب محمد على المفعولية مع أنه فاعل جملة *يأكل طعامه* وهي جملة في محل نصب حال لمفعول جملة رأيت



عفوًا، الفاعل في هذه الجملة هو الضمير المستتر (هو). على حد علمي، الفاعل لا يسبق الفعل، وإذا حدث وورد ذكر الفاعل قبل الفعل يكون الفاعل الحقيقي -من وجهة النظر النحوية- هو الضمير المستتر مع الفعل.​​


> فلماذا لا يعتبر بتعدي الفعل بالباء الداخل على الاسم في "تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ بِأَيِّ أَرْضٍ تَمُوت"؟​​



أيضًا على حد علمي، الباء هنا لازمة للجملة التالية وليس للفعل: النفس ماتت بأرض كذا، ولهذا أضيفت الباء لـ"أي". مثلما نقول: لا أدري في أي يوم أموت. "في" هنا لازمة لتحديد اليوم ولا علاقة لها بالفعل "أدري".


> وهل هذه الاستعمالات الدارجة خاطئة: *ما يدري عمرو بأي شيء، وما يدري زيد بي/به/بحالي، **وهل تدري بالخبر*؟ ولو قيل ما يدريني/يدريه زيد لم يسغ، ولو قيل هل تدري الخبر لم يقبل



جملة "ما يدري عمرو أيَّ شيء" سليمة تمامًا، وأظن أن "هل تدري الخبر" مقبولة أيضًا. ما أعرفه أننا نضيف الباء قبل الاسم وقبل الضمير: ما أدراني به؟ لم أدرِ بالخبر؟ ما أدراني بأخيك؟

​


----------



## post887

عودة إلى المسألة الأدرية!

But first of all sorry for the lack of any translation to the Arabic conversation, it was quite technical and hard to be reflected, plus we have not agreed on a conclusion yet.

I agree that using *bi-* with *تدرك* is incorrect, because choosing the verb *تدرك* itself is inappropriate. This verb doesn't mean _to know_ or _to understand_, it could allegorically mean _to perceive_ تدركه العقول but with things that are mysterious or difficult to understand so they need to be comprehended. The bottom line is that it always means to catch up/to follow up so it could only allegorically used to mean comprehend أحاط به, the Arabic natives know that أحاط بمعنى أدرك result in from being followed by so as to be surrounding all the angles, i.e., thoroughly perceived/comprehended. This doesn't work and would not be appropriate for the chicken dilemma!

I am going to shift to Arabic again, and I would like to specifically point to both Mahaodeh and cherine as those concerned with my Arabic writing, besides any others! thank you all, especially Andrew___ (thanks for your welcoming!) and greg from vancouver who seems to be following!

مكملا لما سبق:
أما بالنظر في القواعد فقد علم أن الفعل *درى* يتعدى بمفعولين، وبه لا تصح صورة *درى الخبر* إلا أن تكون على مثال *درى الخبر يقينا* أو *درى الخبر ظنا*، أو ما إليه. ولما صح كذلك *درى ما الخبر* ومن بقية الشواهد المشابهة يظهر أن الفعل *درى* يمكن أن يتعدى بجملة الاستفهام لا غير، كما في الشاهد القرآني *"مَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ مَّاذَا تَكْسِبُ غَدًا"* وفي قول عنترة *يدري ما المحاورة*، وأنا أحمل *ماذا* على الاستفهام ولا أحسبها مصدرية ولا موصولة. وأما خلاف ذلك فيحتاج الفعل فيه إلى التعدية بالباء، إلا أن يأخذ مفعولين وهو حكمه الأصلي. ولعل الباء هنا عوض عن الاستفهام كأنه قال *تدري بالخبر* أي *تدري ما الخبر* أو كما قالت مها/Maha (هكذا رأيتهم يسمونك) *"وَمَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ بِأَيِّ أَرْضٍ تَمُوت"* أي *وما تدري نفس أينَ تموت*، وأما لو قيل *وما تدري نفس مكان تموت (أو موتها)* فلا يصح ويلزم ردها إلى *وما تدري نفس بمكان تموت*. وأنا إلى هذا الرأي منحاز.

والمصدر في *تدري أن الدجاج يتعذب* تأويله *تدري عذاب الدجاج*، فقياسا على ما سبق ثبت (عندي) وجوب إضافة الباء، أو سميتها *ما* الاستفهام، لتصير إلى *تدري بعذاب الدجاج* ويكون الصواب *تدري بأن الدجاج يتعذب*، لا كونها بالخيار تدخل أولا تدخل. إلا إذا كان تقدير معنى الجملة *تدري عذاب الدجاج طويلا (أي تدري كونه طويلا)* فعندها يجب حذف الباء. فهذا يرجع لمراد قائله هل يتغير حكم مقولته بطول العذاب أو قصره أم العلة فيه تحقق العذاب محضا.

فأنا إلى هذا الرأي مطمئن.


----------

